

99.999% - zakelfassi
https://medium.com/@Chakib/99-999-f68bb712fd05

======
jordanpg
This reminds me of the end of the famous DFW commencement speech [1]:

"I know that this stuff probably doesn't sound fun and breezy or grandly
inspirational the way a commencement speech is supposed to sound. What it is,
as far as I can see, is the capital-T Truth, with a whole lot of rhetorical
niceties stripped away. You are, of course, free to think of it whatever you
wish. But please don't just dismiss it as just some finger-wagging Dr Laura
sermon. None of this stuff is really about morality or religion or dogma or
big fancy questions of life after death.

The capital-T Truth is about life BEFORE death.

It is about the real value of a real education, which has almost nothing to do
with knowledge, and everything to do with simple awareness; awareness of what
is so real and essential, so hidden in plain sight all around us, all the
time, that we have to keep reminding ourselves over and over:

This is water.

This is water."

[1]
[http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~drkelly/DFWKenyonAddress2005.pdf](http://web.ics.purdue.edu/~drkelly/DFWKenyonAddress2005.pdf)

